# Share your FC thread



## rhinoo (Mar 21, 2020)

If you want to find friends then post your FC here i guess.
Mine is SW-6564-7999-6182


----------



## Antonio (Mar 21, 2020)

*SW-5457-1578-2981*


----------



## Ireuna (Mar 21, 2020)

Hehe


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 21, 2020)

My code is - SW-4888-6771-5971


----------



## poweradeex (Mar 21, 2020)

1198-2610-9518


----------



## LilyLynne (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello. My FC is 8152-6775-9896.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 21, 2020)

Don't have the game yet, but my FC is 3850-5573-7122


----------



## Sarauh (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi I'd love some friends SW-2261-7485-2330


----------



## Cynth1a (Mar 21, 2020)

Would love to have some more people to play with c:
SW-6517-7535-7204


----------



## Clairyb (Mar 21, 2020)

Feel free to add me
4735-9028-7794


----------



## JustAdam (Mar 21, 2020)

Here is my code  

SW 1509-7250-7808


----------



## biskwest (Mar 21, 2020)

SW-0298-7600-2228


----------



## ethand64 (Mar 21, 2020)

My friend code is 1977-7290-0216

Feel free to add me


----------



## J e s s (Mar 21, 2020)

Add me! 
SW-3885-9511-5893


----------



## Weyu (Mar 21, 2020)

I would love to trade and chat so feel free to add me 
SW-8059-6414-6120

I will mostly be playing at 6-10 pm European time


----------



## Laudine (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi! We have a pinned thread for Friend Code exchange now. Please use New Horizons - Share your Friend Code for this.

Thank you!


----------

